# Scala: Parser und Lexical



## Siassei (15. Feb 2010)

Servus,

wie aus meinen letzten Beiträgen kann man entnehmen, dass ich mich gerade in Scala einarbeite und die Sprache einfach klasse finde 

Jim McBeath hat einen Beitrag zu diesem Thema geschrieben, hält sich mit Kommentaren und Erklärungen eher zurück :-(
Custom papers | Buy custom essay, term paper, research paper

Kann mir jemand die klassischen Befehle
^^, ^^^, *, ~, ~> abc <~,  ...
jemand etwas näher erklären? Irgendwie verstehe ich die Funktionsweise nicht so ganz. Oder anderes gesagt, ich verstehe nicht genau was die Methoden genau erledigen. 
^^ und ^^^ scheint in ein case-Statment zu enden, wenn die linke Seite erfolg hatte. Aber was macht sie genau und worin liegen die Unterschiede?
* ??? ...


----------



## Siassei (15. Feb 2010)

Edit: Delete


----------



## Landei (16. Feb 2010)

Mit Parser-Generatoren habe ich mich noch nicht näher beschäftigt, aber vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: http://www.cs.kuleuven.be/publicaties/rapporten/cw/CW491.pdf


----------

